
Show HN: Stack overflow command line client added support to python 2 - gautamkrishnar
https://github.com/gautamkrishnar/socli
======
sctb
> New features and upgrades ("Foo 1.3.1 is out") generally aren't substantive
> enough to be Show HNs. A major overhaul is probably ok.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

